# With CO2 destroying the planet, where's the 55 MPH speed limit?



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 26, 2009)

Was it a "failed policy of the past" or will it reduce fuel consumption, cause less pollution, increase highway safety and save lives?

If CO2 is so, so bad, why not bring back the ol' double-nickel? We can decrease our dependence on foreign oil, begin to cure the "oil addiction" and make electrics and hybrids more attractive and economically viable.

Cuss and discuss.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 26, 2009)

Are your tires properly inflated?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm thinking..... The planet really isn't important enough for the Dems to commit political suicide again by imposing the double-nickel....


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzZNP4tTfV0]YouTube - Sen. Barack Obama's answer to meeting energy demands[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

Why dont all the Liberal/Marxist drive their Prius's 55, what hypocrites.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Oct 26, 2009)

A 55mph speed limit:
 has been shown to reduce traffic fatalities.
 has been shown to reduce Fuel Consumption.
 can be PROVEN (Mathematically) to reduce congestion.

What is wrong with 55? Right all the idiots who would rather get there a little bit faster.
Except during Rush hour, when a 55 MPH speed limit does get you there faster.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2009)

GREAT!

Then drive 55, save that fuel for me and stay the hell in the right lane where you belong.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 26, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> A 55mph speed limit:
> has been shown to reduce traffic fatalities.
> has been shown to reduce Fuel Consumption.
> can be PROVEN (Mathematically) to reduce congestion.
> ...


The actual question the thread raises is, why doesn't Washington re-instate the 55 MPH speed limit, if CO2 is such a danger and if foreign oil is killing us? Shouldn't they do something like that first, before passing a cap and tax law?

C'mon now, it's a hell of alot easier isn't it?


----------



## Charles Stucker (Oct 27, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> The actual question the thread raises is, why doesn't Washington re-instate the 55 MPH speed limit, if CO2 is such a danger and if foreign oil is killing us?


Because we select politicians for their ability to garner campaign contributions, not intellect.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.

See how easy that is, save fuel, encourage the ownership of fuel efficient vehicles, you speed freaks have an avenue in which to get your jollies.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAtlq6gw5g4]YouTube - Spongebob singing I can't drive 55[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> 
> See how easy that is, save fuel, encourage the ownership of fuel efficient vehicles, you speed freaks have an avenue in which to get your jollies.



Electric cars = Free Energy!

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 27, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > The actual question the thread raises is, why doesn't Washington re-instate the 55 MPH speed limit, if CO2 is such a danger and if foreign oil is killing us?
> ...


Don't make the mistake of thinking any of them are stupid.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 27, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. *Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken*. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> 
> See how easy that is, save fuel, encourage the ownership of fuel efficient vehicles, you speed freaks have an avenue in which to get your jollies.


Yes, we need more government, more draconian laws. Seizure of private property.

See how easy that is?

Moron.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 27, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> 
> See how easy that is, save fuel, encourage the ownership of fuel efficient vehicles, you speed freaks have an avenue in which to get your jollies.



So ... just because something using another form of energy the users of that are allowed to place everyone's lives in danger who don't use any form of energy ... gotcha.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Oct 27, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Don't make the mistake of thinking any of them are stupid.


They are, however, often woefully ignorant on all variety of scientific issues. This is exacerbate by the proliferation of pseudo-science and the inherent dishonesty endemic among politicians. Dishonest people are more apt to believe that any data which contradicts their "existing body of personal knowledge" must be wrong. I believe a thread exists in this forum addressing the issue of inability to change decisions in the face of new data. To be successful only requires that they find a campaign adviser who can steer them toward public view which they then may parrot.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 27, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make the mistake of thinking any of them are stupid.
> ...


Most of them aren't scientists. No surprise then, that they might be ignorant of scientific issues.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 27, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make the mistake of thinking any of them are stupid.
> ...



Did I hear someone say "projection"?


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 27, 2009)

what i wanna know is why prius drivers are always doing about 75 on the freeway....


----------



## Oddball (Oct 27, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> 
> See how easy that is, save fuel, encourage the ownership of fuel efficient vehicles, you speed freaks have an avenue in which to get your jollies.


_*JAWOHL*_, mein Furher!!


----------



## Terral (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Midnight:



Midnight Marauder said:


> If CO2 is so, so bad, why not bring back the ol' double-nickel? We can decrease our dependence on foreign oil, begin to cure the "oil addiction" and make electrics and hybrids more attractive and economically viable.
> 
> Cuss and discuss.



Have any of you Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES thought for one second that the plants on this planet require CO2 to live? I swear to God that Americans are so *STUPID* (#1-10) that I am ashamed to be numbered among you. You never solved the *9/11 Inside-Job Attacks* (my 911Truth Blog) and never solved the *FED Conspiracy* ("None Dare Call It Conspiracy") and the same *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Genocidal Banksters* (link) have loaded their *H1N1/H5N1 Swine11 Biological Weapon *(my Topic) into the chamber 'and' are about to pull the *'mutagen trigger'* in the upcoming *H1N1 Vaccination Campaign* (LabVirus.com). 

When the *Triple-triple Recombinant Biological Weapon* (Dr. Bill Deagle @ The Granada Forum Lectures) merges with the lethal H1N1 Vaccine coursing through your veins and the mitochondria within each of your cells becomes punched full of holes 'and' the cytokine storm reaction begins filling your lungs 'and' you begin suffocating on your own body fluids, then think about how CO2 cuckoo is killing the cotton-picking planet! 

Dr. Bill Deagle and his guest explain 'the truth' about this CO2 Stupidity about 2/3rds of the way through this edition of the:

Nutrimedical Report Oct. 26, 2009 Hour3

But I am writing to DUPES without one clue . . .







GL,

Terral


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 27, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Midnight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where/who are those? None have posted in this thread yet, that I have seen.

Address the topic please. Should the government re-enact the 55 MPH speed limit yea or nay.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Oct 27, 2009)

Terral said:


> and the same *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Genocidal Banksters* (link) have loaded their *H1N1/H5N1 Swine11 Biological Weapon *(my Topic) into the chamber 'and' are about to pull the *'mutagen trigger'* in the upcoming *H1N1 Vaccination Campaign* (LabVirus.com).
> 
> When the *Triple-triple Recombinant Biological Weapon* (Dr. Bill Deagle @ The Granada Forum Lectures) merges with the lethal H1N1 Vaccine coursing through your veins and the mitochondria within each of your cells becomes punched full of holes 'and' the cytokine storm reaction begins filling your lungs 'and' you begin suffocating on your own body fluids, then think about how CO2 cuckoo is killing the cotton-picking planet!
> 
> l



So if we don't have a massive wave of death from the flu shots will that mean there is no conspiracy?

I'm unsure how the 55mph speed limit could be part of some take over the world scheme, so I'm unsure ho to respond to your post.

As to the suggestion that I drive 55 and keep in the right lane - already do that thanks for asking. I am only stating simple facts when I let people know the advantages of going 55.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2w83zPr6wU]YouTube - SAMMY HAGAR - I Can't Drive 55[/ame]

Yeah. Me and Sammy are like brothers


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 27, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Not as woefully ignorant as you are.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 27, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> what i wanna know is why prius drivers are always doing about 75 on the freeway....



Because they can do that and get over 40 mpg while doing it. What does your rig get at 75 mph?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 27, 2009)

I get 30+mpg in my Subie Legacy wagon, at altitude, at 80+ mph. Between 25-28  loaded down or at lower altitudes.

With the added feature of AWD and vastly larger interior payload, I'll take that every day of the week over the go-cart Prius.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 28, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Charles Stucker said:
> ...


Again, Old Crocks trolling and not addressing the topic.

Should the government re-instate the 55 MPH speed limit or not?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 30, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> 
> See how easy that is, save fuel, encourage the ownership of fuel efficient vehicles, you speed freaks have an avenue in which to get your jollies.



My car gets 16-19 MPG city, yet if I drive it 80+ MPG it goes up to 23+ MPG.  

Basically, the faster I drive the better gas mileage it gets.  So your "no exceptions" rule doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 30, 2009)

theHawk said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> ...



If that is the case, then your vehicle is in a poor state of tune. And going 80+ in the city is a good way to end up as a statistic. 

At 80 mph, the air resistance is 4 times what it is at 40 mph. So, if your vehicle is getting better mileage at 80 mph than at 40 mph it is running horribly rich at 40 mph.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 30, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



LOL.  I love it when libtards think they know it all.  The "state of my tune" is just fine, unless of course you think you're an expert at tuning rotaries.

I didn't say I drive 80 in the city.  When I drive long distance on highways, I make much better MPG than normal.  90-110 MPH gets me much better mileage then 55.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 30, 2009)

Ignition computer boxes have made the tune up obsolete.

Have you checked the air in your tires lately?


----------



## k2skier (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude said:


> I get 30+mpg in my Subie Legacy wagon, at altitude, at 80+ mph. Between 25-28  loaded down or at lower altitudes.
> 
> With the added feature of AWD and vastly larger interior payload, I'll take that every day of the week over the go-cart Prius.



You lying sack of BULLSHIT!


----------



## k2skier (Oct 30, 2009)

theHawk said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > OK, let's be logical about this. If your vehicle has an overall mpg below 30, then you are limited to 55 mph. No exceptions. Seizure of vehicle if the law is broken. If it gets 30 to 50 mpg, 70 mph limit. If it is an electric, no limit at all.
> ...



repeat my last post to Dud, fucking moron


----------



## k2skier (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ignition computer boxes have made the tune up obsolete.
> 
> Have you checked the air in your tires lately?



You completely mechanically ignorant BULLSHITTER!

You'd be surprised that most people never to rarely ever check their tires, and I bet you're one of them.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 30, 2009)

Ignorant nothing, and I check my tires rather often...I drive an AWD wagon that doesn't handle well if the tire pressures are too dissimilar.

Next baseless accusation?


----------



## alan1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd rather sit in traffic creeping along very slowly, that way my SUV can spew emissions for 40 minutes instead of 10 minutes if I was cruising along at 70 mph.
I know my city and state government thinks so to, that's why they built a $5 billion light rail line to service 3% of the cities commuters rather than spend $800 million to widen the roads that service 40% of the cities commuters.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 30, 2009)

k2skier said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > I get 30+mpg in my Subie Legacy wagon, at altitude, at 80+ mph. Between 25-28  loaded down or at lower altitudes.
> ...


Say what you want, asshole.....My 2.2L fuel injected Subie Legacy wagon keeps getting 30mpg on my all-too-frequent trips between Steamboat and SLC, where I set the cruise at 80.

Nobody is more pleased about that than I am.


----------



## FactFinder (Nov 4, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> what i wanna know is why prius drivers are always doing about 75 on the freeway....



I think they are trying to quickly get out of that tuna can.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

FactFinder said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > what i wanna know is why prius drivers are always doing about 75 on the freeway....
> ...



Environuts are idiots with very little intelligence, driving a prius at 75mph, if they were serious about the eniroment they would not drive at all. 

All Prius cars were sold to hypocrites.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 6, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I'd rather sit in traffic creeping along very slowly, that way my SUV can spew emissions for 40 minutes instead of 10 minutes if I was cruising along at 70 mph.


If your city government enforced a 40 MPH speed limit during peak hours (also known as Rush Hour) then there would be a lot less congestion. It may sound counter-intuitive, but the simple fact is that you can move more vehicles safely through a given section of road at 40mph than at 70 mph. You could probably manage to eliminate jams in most regions by reducing the number of drivers by 10% - because a road which has 10% more vehicles than the maximum load for optimal movement, generates alto of standstill jams. Another funny aspect of the governing mathematics.

Sadly, increasing the number of lanes has rapidly diminishing returns after three lanes. Yet more obscure math.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 6, 2009)

theHawk said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The air resistance at 90 to 110 mph is far greater than at 55 mph. If you truly get better mileage at that speed, you are running incredibly rich at 55 mph. And, yes, I am calling you a liar.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2009)

Then you're a stupid fuck, which was already a given.

Fuel/air mixture is only relevant in relation to air density. And, to a certain extent, gearing can overcome wind resistance.

So much for your credibility insofar as how mechanical science works in real life.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather sit in traffic creeping along very slowly, that way my SUV can spew emissions for 40 minutes instead of 10 minutes if I was cruising along at 70 mph.
> ...



Do you mean a minimum speed of 40 mph?  That would be cool, it would be faster than what I've got.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude said:


> Then you're a stupid fuck, which was already a given.
> 
> Fuel/air mixture is only relevant in relation to air density. And, to a certain extent, gearing can overcome wind resistance.
> 
> So much for your credibility insofar as how mechanical science works in real life.



Rocks and science don't mix.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



I'll have to back you on this one, Dooodee......  I had an 84 1.8 Subaru wagon, 4 wheel drive with the Hi-Lo box. 31 mph at 70 mph, and it was carburated.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude said:


> Then you're a stupid fuck, which was already a given.
> 
> Fuel/air mixture is only relevant in relation to air density. And, to a certain extent, gearing can overcome wind resistance.
> 
> So much for your credibility insofar as how mechanical science works in real life.



OK, Dooodeee.......  The air resistance at 110 mph is 4 times as great as at 55 mph. That is the math of the situation. If you are getting better mileage at 110 mph than you are at 55 mph, you are running incredibly rich at 55 mph.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Then you're a stupid fuck, which was already a given.
> ...


Air/fuel mixture in the same air density is the same, no matter the velocity, knucklehead.


----------



## elvis (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Is that a dunce hat or the GWK?


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah Dooodeee.......    Once again you prove your ignorance. Ever set up a fast engine? I would guess not with the level of ignorance you demonstrate concerning fuel/air mixtures.
What Should Be The Air-Fuel Ratio In Internal Combustion Engine?


04)Air-Fuel Ratio For Maximum Power Range:-

When maximum power is required,the engine must be supplied with rich mixture as the economy is of no consideration.As the engine enters in the power range,the spark must be retarded otherwise knocking would occur.A lean mixture burns at latter part of working stroke.As the exhaust valve expose to high temperature gases and have very less time to cool down.Moreover,the excess air in the lean mixture may cause an oxidising action on the hot exhaust valve and leads to failure.

05)Air-Fuel Ratio For Acceleration:-

Even during normal running,sometimes more power is required for a short period such as to accelerate the vehicle for overtaking etc.During this period rich mixture is required.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Ah Dooodeee.......    Once again you prove your ignorance. Ever set up a fast engine? I would guess not with the level of ignorance you demonstrate concerning fuel/air mixtures.
> What Should Be The Air-Fuel Ratio In Internal Combustion Engine?
> 
> 
> ...


Ever run an engine with a fuel/air mixture setting, like in an airplane, or are you just stabbing at the best link you can?...I have experience in actual reality.

It doesn't matter how fast you're moving. Even if your engine is blown, the fuel/air mixture remains the same in a given air density.

You may now return to the corner, dumbass.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 6, 2009)

Good god, Dude, you are sticking to a stupid post. Read the article about fuel/air mix. The harder the engine works, the richer the mix. Just look at the mileage figures on race cars. Whenever you push down on the accelerator, whether a carberated engine, or an injected one, you run a rich mixture. 

Don't believe me? Many cars have mileage minders that give you the mpg as you are driving. Accelerate and watch the mileage nosedive. Run at 50 for a while, and then run at 80 for a while. You will see a much lower figure at 80 mph than at 50.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2009)

The harder the engine works the more fuel _*AND*_ air it pulls in.

Fuel doesn't burn in absence of the proper ratio of oxidizer.

One of us is a pilot and went to A&P school, the other did not.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude said:


> The harder the engine works the more fuel _*AND*_ air it pulls in.
> 
> Fuel doesn't burn in absence of the proper ratio of oxidizer.
> 
> One of us is a pilot and went to A&P school, the other did not.



Hell, that's Junior High level science in public schools.


----------



## k2skier (Nov 8, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ignorant nothing, and I check my tires rather often...I drive an AWD wagon that doesn't handle well if the tire pressures are too dissimilar.
> 
> Next baseless accusation?



This statement you ignorant bastard. Completely wrong, and very sad that being so mechanically ignorant that you'd actually flaunt it...wow...


*Ignition computer boxes have made the tune up obsolete.*


What year, model and engine size does your Subaru have?


----------



## k2skier (Nov 8, 2009)

Dude said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Still lying your ass off huh? They are rated at 28mpg. I have a '95 wagon L, 2.2L, and at 80mph, getting 30mpg, you are a lying sack of shit you...

Our 2005 2.5L Subaru wagon will get 28.5-29mpg at 70...quit flaunting ignorance.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 8, 2009)

That rating is taken at sea level, not at altitudes of 5,000 feet.

As any pilot knows, higher altitudes means less fuel consumption.

Speaking of ignorance.....


----------



## Svarstaad (Dec 5, 2009)

. . .

It is not about CO2.  
The goal of the elite is to TAX everything that directly or indirectly causes CO2 to be expelled or emitted into the atmosphere.

People exhale CO2
Animals exhale CO2
Combustion of hydrocarbon fuels emits CO2
Anything that requires the use of hydrocarbon fueled energy generation causes production and emission of CO2.

Do you use hot water, electric, gas, coal, wood, etc, hydrocarbon fuel was used to provide the heat for making the water hot.

This is what the carbon tax is about.

"They" have found a way to justify taxing e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g you do while here on prison planet Earth.

CO2 and people-caused "Global Warming" is a fraud upon which the fascist-nazi governments of this world are basing their propaganda for the imposition of total control on people -- globally.

How's that for a wake-up-call?

There is an elegant "fix."

Google search term:  nrgnair  Pistol Shrimp2

. . .


----------

